# Hedgie hates his life



## Grim (Apr 29, 2011)

My hedgehog is about 14 weeks old now. When I brought him home, he seemed content. He was wheeling every night, eating fine, drinking fine. He wasn't as grumpy as I had thought he would be, either. He was a pretty easy-going boy. However, just recently, he escaped from his C&C cage. 

I woke up and peeked in his cage in the morning. The wheel was gross, so I cleaned it. There was also a lump in the liner in his igloo and I assumed it was him and didn't wake him. I should have realized that he'd gotten out when I saw the container that held the mealworms overturned on the floor :roll: Lol I just thought my dog had gotten into them or something. Anyway, I had to go to work, but I freaked when I discovered that he wasn't in his cage later that night. I found him within 5 minutes (curled up in the curtain on the floor) and returned him to his home. Later in the night, I caught him trying to escape again and remedied the problem.

My situation is that, since his adventure, he hasn't been wheeling. He's a little grumpier than usual, too. He seems to be eating and drinking normal, though. I think he just eats, drinks, and roams around the cage half the night before sulking under his liner or in his igloo. Is he going through a quilling, maybe? He used to love wheeling and I don't know what to do


----------



## Judi (Jul 9, 2009)

They go through grouchy stages. 

I wouldn't worry too much...he's eating, he's running around in the cage. Are you sure he's not using the wheel later in the night when you're asleep?


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2011)

I confirmed my hedgehog Celeste will somedays completely not poop on her wheel yet I have stayed up to watch her wheel for at least an hour and get off and do her business.

In the escape part that's just nature, they are curious and want to explore and if they can escape they will do so and explore


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

Have you ruled out any injure to a leg or foot that might have occurred when he escaped? If he is hurt that would explain his grouchiness and lack of wheeling.


----------



## leaveittoweaver (Sep 25, 2010)

Judi said:


> They go through grouchy stages.
> 
> I wouldn't worry too much...he's eating, he's running around in the cage. Are you sure he's not using the wheel later in the night when you're asleep?


Good point. I'm a night owl sometimes and I won't hear hedgie start wheeling to way late in the night and he certainly won't wheel if I"m in the room and if any light is on.


----------



## Spiff The Hedge (Feb 21, 2009)

My hedgie did that once; he escaped and that night, I thought I heard a mouse eating my bedsheets under my bed, or soemthing. It turns out that Spiff was annointing over my sheets  He was a little grouchy after that and didn't run on his wheel either. I think the whole even just shocked him a little; i have him a week or so and he went back to normal.


----------

